# Whats in your Dog Box?



## plottman25 (Aug 15, 2011)

Any coon hunters starting new pups this season.  Lets see them.


----------



## coonhunter 10 (Aug 15, 2011)

i have my female walker is is a year old and has benn hunted a litle i plan to hit it hard this season im hoping i can run her some with older dogs a good part of the season


----------



## huntmore (Aug 15, 2011)

*my sons dog*

here is mine in jan. he is bigger now


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a PUUUURDDDDDDDDDDDY Plott right there.  One of these days im going to get me another one.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 16, 2011)

wasp nests right now!!!


----------



## huntmore (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to find an older female to help train him. I have been looking but can't find one close to go check out.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2011)

I got one. Born May 9th. Ain't got no good pics of her. Have a video but Id have to send it to ya. Can't post it


----------



## bowkill71 (Aug 16, 2011)

got the one in my avatar shes 7months old and bigger than the picture


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a pup  off of one of the most legit dogs I've ever hunted with, Ocmulgee's Wipeout Jeff and a nailor gyp.  She'll turn 6 months old just before kill season and I'm fired up.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Got 2 Walker Females born on April 14th. And boys they are going to be some jam up coonhounds.


----------



## Prorain (Aug 18, 2011)

huntmore that is a good looking pup there!Hope it turns out for you.I can't hardly wait till it cools off enough to hit the woods.Good luck!


----------



## Prorain (Aug 18, 2011)

ooppss forgot my pup this is chip as a pup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but he will be my newbie this year also got one about 3 months younger that will be starting later unless he can hang  in with the older ones not pushing it at this time but chip has been treeing whatever he can get to climb a tree so he will be pushed this year.waiting to see if he will make the cut?


----------



## huntmore (Aug 18, 2011)

Prorain said:


> huntmore that is a good looking pup there!Hope it turns out for you.I can't hardly wait till it cools off enough to hit the woods.Good luck!



Thanks Prorain. We have been working with him a little. I am going to send him to NC for a few weeks to train. I been looking for a older dog to train him with but can't find a dog good enough. The first time he saw a coon he barked a little but would not get to close. The next one he tried to kill without skipping a beat. He came with in inches of catching my neighbors cat the other day . I two am ready for some cool weather. I have been looking at some wmas' to  hunt and will most likely join a club.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 19, 2011)

*Whats in your dog box right now?*

Year old cedar chips and a dried up t u r d


----------



## clc3800 (Aug 19, 2011)

*New this season*





This is Chief Brody. Brody is almost 7 months old, running and starting to tree. Looking forward to this fall with him in the box.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

Cooter & Muck


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 19, 2011)

If I can get mine to stand still long enough. I will try and get her picture on here. She struck on something today on the creek. I caught her looking up a tree.  Can't wait till she's little older.Some good looking dogs posted here!


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 20, 2011)

Got 2 - 8 month old Redpups putting sometime in them. 1 will run & tree with the old dog at night the other never been at night. 

Both will run & tree drags by them selves & maybe for sale. 

Time will tell but odds are they make track driving quick locating tree dawgs!!!!! I'd bet good money on it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 20, 2011)

Heres mine. Cobb's lil Sissy.


----------



## bowkill71 (Aug 22, 2011)

thats a real perty bluetick Murphy


----------



## Tree Blazin (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm gonna start these 2 pups . They both will already track and tree a drag by scent. They are both 5mo but the female is still not big enough to go through the woods yet so I'm gonna give her a few more months to grow 






Hawks Traxx Attack X Double Clover Female




The male is a Grey walker out of White River Dan X Rat Trap Female


----------



## Redticker (Aug 26, 2011)

Got a little Woodstock bred male I'm starting. And I have a female Wilcox/Hardtime bred female that is started and gonna try to finish her out this winter. Went twice this week and both time had great races. First night we made two trees and saw four coons. First tree was 3 kittens and the second was a single coon with some size. Last night we went and dropped once with a pretty long race through a swamp and made one tree and saw one coon.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 29, 2011)

I really did not want to start another pup this season, but I Just got a 7 month old B&T out of some real good stock that i could not pass up.  I will post a picture on here this evening.


----------



## Prorain (Aug 30, 2011)

plottman25 let me know when your ready for another brindle hound!Got some good bloodline with a good friend out by savannah that has all the hounds you could want and then some.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 31, 2011)

Prorain said:


> plottman25 let me know when your ready for another brindle hound!Got some good bloodline with a good friend out by savannah that has all the hounds you could want and then some.



I will Keep that in mind. I would have liked to been able to get a pup from the last litter you had, but I just could not afford the gas to get get down there. Here is the little female i just bought.  She is out of Grntch Guinns Tree Bangin Bo.  From what i hear his pups start and finish out quick.


----------



## clc3800 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Brody*





Brody his first completely solo, wild coon Sunday night.


----------



## Murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

bowkill71 said:


> thats a real perty bluetick Murphy



Thanks!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 7, 2011)

Mines grown a bunch in couple weeks!! She leads good now. Rides in the dog box fine. She's going to the woods pretty soon!!


----------



## Old Blue21 (Oct 20, 2011)

plottman25 said:


> I will Keep that in mind. I would have liked to been able to get a pup from the last litter you had, but I just could not afford the gas to get get down there. Here is the little female i just bought.  She is out of Grntch Guinns Tree Bangin Bo.  From what i hear his pups start and finish out quick.



Thats a pretty black dog... I got a male that would mix great with that blood she has!


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 20, 2011)

Old Blue21 said:


> Thats a pretty black dog... I got a male that would mix great with that blood she has!


Thanks blue, if she works out i will keep you in mind.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 20, 2011)

huntmore said:


> here is mine in jan. he is bigger now





Prorain said:


> ooppss forgot my pup this is chip as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, some real dogs! Nice pups! Of course, I've always been a bit partial toward Plotts since they originated in my county. I miss having hounds


----------



## lewisj (Oct 21, 2011)

Plottman25, how old is she, i have a male that is 16 months out of tree banging bo that is pushing a track hard but needs help treeing, and boy is he quick and has a loud horn. Just curious if they're littermates and how is she doing?


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 22, 2011)

lewisj said:


> Plottman25, how old is she, i have a male that is 16 months out of tree banging bo that is pushing a track hard but needs help treeing, and boy is he quick and has a loud horn. Just curious if they're littermates and how is she doing?



She just turned 8 months old,  the dam is Mr. Guinns Midnight dog.  I have had her for about a month or 2 but not been getting to hunt her as much as I would like.  She will run and tree  a Coon out of a cage and is starting to hunt good with my older dog.  She got to get her mouth on a half grown coon the other night and she did pretty good on him, a few crys but she did not back down from him.  Im hopeing she will as good as her daddy... we will see. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 23, 2011)

No young dogs around this year. Just old faithful.


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 11, 2011)

Whats the updates on yalls young dogs? i dont have to much to report at this time.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Squirrel Dog*

Spoon


----------



## jamo76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Melvin4730 said:


> Spoon



Good looking dog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 13, 2011)

Ive took mine twice now. She aint done much. Im in no hurry. She just turned 6 months old. Come first of Dec. I might start taking her once a week for a few weeks. See what happens then. Ive still got high hopes for her.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Coal Mtn Chief*

Coal Mtn Chief


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 8, 2012)

Ttt. How they doing now fellers? Seasons almost over. Yall got them pups going?
Here's mine. She's fixin to turn 9 months. She's doing great.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

You all quit or somethin?


----------



## Justin Bradley (Feb 14, 2012)

*Jessie*











My dads 13 month old leopard. Shes really starting to come on.


----------

